# Hot Recall



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks to PF, an Ian Dunbar video and lots of off lead work in my big yard, Buck's recall is pretty darn solid. On Saturday, I called him and he came so fast that he collided with me and sent me flying into the air. I landed on my side and counted myself lucky that nothing was broken. I do use a command "front" which may not be official, but he will come and sit in front of me. How can I prevent a reoccurrence of coming in so hot when I command a recall? Teenage driving comes to mind... Broken bones come to mind... He is just the sort of Poodle to think that was great fun:strike!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Although I am envious of your success in teaching Buck a strong recall, I totally understand that the prospect of a collision is a real concern! I am glad you were not seriously hurt.

Is it possible that now that you know how "hot" footed he will be to come when called, that you may have time to prepare and avoid collision? Or is he just too fast or too determined to come RIGHT TO YOU?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would apply the same successful training methods to teaching Halt!, meaning drop into a sit or down where you are. And meanwhile try to only call him when you have something solid to hold onto!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

He is determined and can get up to very high speeds in the yard. I did see how fast he was coming but by the time my brain registered that there might be a collision, it was too late. Halt would be a great command to try.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

"Halt" sounds like a great idea! More difficult to train, I would imagine, since Buck will be in full run at that point. I would love to hear how you progress on that, if you decide to try that approach.

Yes, I can imagine if Buck is barreling toward you, it would be difficult or nearly impossible to evade a collision - especially when he has learned so well to COME right to you! Tricky problem! Stay safe and in one piece!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Hum, it sounds like you need to add a sit to the end of every come, that way he will be anticipating the sit and slow down as he reaches you. Since she is little Timi was taught that there is a lift at the end - if I am standing, she turns facing away from me for the one hand lift, and if I am seated I hold out two hands and she jumps into them for lift.


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

Well, Dewey did the same thing to me twice last summer. My husband had told me that Dewey had run into him a couple of times playing ball and I didn't understand the extent of it. Luckily I did not fall but it is a little worrisome to see 65 lbs of dog running full out straight toward you when you call. 

I think Dewey and Buck are about the same age ( Dewey just turned 18 months ) so maybe they are still working through the landing part?? 

I don't have any scientific method but I just treated him like a horse and I know my horses would never have run into me. When he starts getting closer at full speed I now bend slightly with arms out and start saying slow down and whoa. He has listened to this and hasn't run into me again.

I also learned not to have the door open when I called or he would fly by and slide across the wood floors! I think I will also be trying the suggestions for teaching "halt".

Good luck and hopefully the teenage driver won't cause you any broken bones!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

He's so agile in the yard at avoiding other things in his path, he's not going to hit ME. I know that thought blipped in my brain before the collision. I can slow him down by adding "front" after I call. I tried that a few times today. Did not have the guts to try "halt". Ten more pounds of Poodle, like Dewey, and I would be in trouble. Unfortunately, I can only claim a few modest successes in training. We have a LONG way to go. After many years of 'find the black Scottie' in the dark, Buck's recall never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I use front as a command that means come sit directly in front of me. Lily thinks running into me when we are playing in the yard is great fun. Thankfully she only weighs 36 pounds! I will be working hard to make sure that Javelin does not pick up that habit. When I get home from work and he is super excited to see me I make him sit before I pet him.

Teaching a drop on recall (halt as fjm called it) could be very useful too. In obedience that is an exercise in open. Have Buck walking by your side and tell him down/drop as you come to a stop. Once he is doing that reliably tell him down/drop while you slow down and come to a stop a couple of steps in front of him. Once that is reliable add a signal (most people I know put their hand out like a crossing guard stop signal and then they bring their arm down to their side while keeping their hand showing stop). After that gradually increase the distance you go and turn to face him as you give the order and signal. Go back as needed if he shows he doesn't understand. This will give you a reliable way to stop him in his tracks if he is coming too hot for comfort. This command is also a good way to control a loose dog that has bolted the yard or front door if there is danger from car traffic.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Thank you Catherine! Believe it or not he will do a call front. I will try the down/drop exercises, now that I can picture how to get started. He has a lot of room to build up speed and I felt like an unprotected QB on Saturday!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I expect to be around on Saturday. I will see if I can enlist BF to video the steps with Lily. If I do I will post to YouTube and give you a link. Have fun.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> I expect to be around on Saturday. I will see if I can enlist BF to video the steps with Lily. If I do I will post to YouTube and give you a link. Have fun.


Catherine, please do!!!  I would love to see your description in action and learn.


Mfmst, I completely understand your concern. Axel is big, and fast too. Fortunately he does manage to stop in front of me at recall. however he has accidentally run into me in the yard during playtime, and easily knocked me down - not fun, and a little scary.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Looking forward to your video whenever you can post. Wonderful idea !


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

A little off topic, but can someone remind me what you are supposed to do if you need to use the recall but then don't have the treat of choice? 

And i can imagine with a big dog. Rookie is crazy focused with his recall.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Make a big happy happy joy joy party. Lots of pets and high praise. You want a recall that is reliable with no treats unless you plan to walk around with meatballs, cheese and chicken in your pocket for the rest of your life.

Javelin already recalls just for praise at 5 months.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I mixed it up, too. No guarantees of a treat, but usually something pleasant. Buck loves the word, YES!! I use only dehydrated protein treats and I'm really stingy. Buck could lick my fingertips after a dip in my empty pocket and be happy. Someone on PF wrote that boys are harder to wean from treats than girls, and whether or not that's true, I have kept it in mind. I've also kept in mind the guidance to treat for the best response only, after they've got the concept. No treats for sending me airborne.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Well they say that intermittent reinforcement is stronger than continuous, but I do think that I may have to walk around with dry treats in my pockets for the rest of my life - Timi could not care less about praise, she wants her treats!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

And Timi probably deserves them! Buck, not so much.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Mfmst said:


> And Timi probably deserves them! Buck, not so much.


Well maybe if Buck knew that you had them all the time, he would work harder to earn them?
Just make sure to turn all pockets inside out to empty crumbs before throwing in the washer!
It would be nice if I did not have to have them all the time, but I am not willing to risk less than perfect recalls outside. And also I want to keep on lead potty instant for when we are out and about in the winter time!
Oh well it is usually just freeze dried chicken, which is a fine protein boost or Ziwipeak. My biggest problem is trying to figure how much to subtract from her meals - that Ziwipeak is very high calorie.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Did you know that Ian Dunbar thinks Ziwipeak is the best dog food in the world? I think he suggests breaking one piece of it into 16 little bits to use one at a time for training treats.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> Did you know that Ian Dunbar thinks Ziwipeak is the best dog food in the world? I think he suggests breaking one piece of it into 16 little bits to use one at a time for training treats.



16 bits - have you seen it? My fingers couldn't hold any small than 1/4 piece. You would need a microscope to break it into 16 pieces! I am not kidding!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

I think the treat bag bits are bigger than the normal food ones. Still would be a struggle for 16 though!


----------

